# WereBo gets ready for winter by putting on a heavier coat!



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations WereBo on your promotion to HW Moderator!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations indeed can't think of anyone more deserving


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations, well deserved :thumb:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Heartiest congrats WB - very well deserved. :wave:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats WB

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Woooohh... Thanks guys, 'tis an honour indeed to be here ray:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can pm about that trick at some point I had no clue


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

With 40,000 posts its about time to become a Mod :grin:

Congrats on the Mod spot Werebo!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done WereBo!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

A well deserved congratulations WereBo! :flowers:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations and Well Done!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lots folks, it's muchly appreciated :wink:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No red name, what is this 

Congrats Bo, you've contributed more than the lion's share it's a very overdue reward.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratz indeed!!


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations.... well deserved & earned indeed!

John


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you John :grin:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am concerned, will Mrs WereBo be prepared to clean your new coat? Congratulations..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks jenae :wink: 

There's no need to worry, with Mrs WereBo at work all day, I'm the one doing the laundry - Yes, a man can program a washing-machine









:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try after a good few beers lol


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

....


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Belated congrats WB - well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Iain :laugh:


----------

